# 2010 f-350



## KAFO (Oct 17, 2007)

***SOLD** 2010 f-350*

SOLD
http://www.ksl.com/auto/listing/1912251


----------



## KennyC (Apr 28, 2010)

Is it sold? I am interested and live in Roy


----------



## KAFO (Oct 17, 2007)

Still got it.


----------



## KAFO (Oct 17, 2007)

Sold


----------

